# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  دراسة دبلوم إدارة أعمال....

## عشق النهار

السلام عليكم جميعاً .....

اني افكر ادرس دبلوم إدارة أعمال في معهد القمه السعودي

لكن مادري صعب أو لا إدارة الأعمال... :sad2:  

إذا تقدروا تخبروني عنه كل شي...

ياريت تفيدوني وتساعدوني ضروري في اقرب وقت.

؛؛تحياتي؛؛

----------


## عشق النهار

ساعدوني رحم الله والديكم
بانتظار مساعدتكم...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

هلا بك خيوووه

اللي اعرفه ان المعهد مُعتمد من وزارة التربيه والتعليم ومن المؤسسه العامه للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني ويمتدحو ادارته بالتعاون وانها متفهمه ومرنه في التعامل .



والقسم اللي انتي ناويه تدرسيه حلوو ومطلوب بكثره في قطاع البنوك
 هذا اللي يقولوه...

بس مثل ما انتي عارفه دراسات وشهادات وآخرشي الشهاده معلقه عالحيط أو مركونه في الادراج ..ونجلس نندب الحظ


آسفه لأني ما أفدتك .. بس هذا اللي أقدر عليه وإن شالله بقية الاخوة والاخوات مارح يقصرو

واسألي أكثر واستخيري والتوفيق حليفك بعون الله

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مساء الخير 
أتمنى أني أفيدك باللي 
أعرفه و

أقدر علية كل معاهد تقريبا شهادتهم معتمدة وهذا الكلام 
بس المشكلة و ين في الشهادة بعضهم ما يعطي سجل أكاديمي 
تريدين نصيحتي جربي الجامعة العربية المفتوحة بالدمام 

و المهم أن تعرفي أحد 
من معهد الي تبي تدرسي فيه 
و ما تدري ....يمكن الفرج قريب


و مابين طرفة عين وأنتباهتهما يغير الله من حالاً الى حال

أدخلي
الموقع حق المعهد و شوفي
 المدة الدراسية و المواد اللي راح تدرسيها 
و هم اللغة 

و أحنا بشوفه أن شاء الله
بس المعهد سمعته ما أدري 
ما أعرف أحد درس هناك 


تحياتي 
عاشقة الوردي

----------


## أميرة الحزن

*اهلين عشق النهار* 

*انا انصحج بالجامعه العربيه المفتوحه مثل ما قالت عاشقة الوردي*

*الدراسه بكالريوس وقيمتها 40 الف بالاقساط*

*وهذا رقمهم اذا تبي تستفسري* 

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*8429104*[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']* -03*[/FONT]

----------


## غزويa+

الجامعة العربية المفتوحة لانها بالانجليزي افضل لات عب حالك بالعربي مامنه فايده

----------


## غاوية تعليم

*المعهد الوحيد المعتمد في المنطقة الشرقية من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني هو معهد مدار الخليج بالدمام في دبلوم ادارة الاعمال* 
*وللتاكد يمكنك اختي الكريمة الذهاب لأي معهد وطلب رخصة التدريب هل يوجد بها اعتماد دبلوم ادارة الاعمال . او سؤال مؤسسة التدريب التقني بالدمام عن اي معهد معتمد لتدريس دبلوم ادارة الاعمال .* 
*وبالتوفيق*

----------


## a7la janah

لسلام عليكم 
كيفكم عاساكم بخير
حبايبي ابي منك خدمه ارجووووكم ساعدوني انا من صفوى
انا توني متخرجه السنه دي الي راحت يعني سنه 1433 انا ادبي ونسبتي زففت في الستسنااات ماوصل 70 القدرات 66 والتحصيلي56 
وابي ادخل اي شي اسمه معهد صحي اي شي 
اقدر ادخل ؟؟؟!!
وعادي حتى لو على حسابي مافي مشكله اهم شي ادرس شي في مستشفى

ونفسي في علاج طبيعي او مساعدة طبيب اسنان المهم ايكون في الشرقيه مو برا

انتظر ردودكم تقفوووون لاتخيبوووون املي

----------

